# two night sleepover for 10 year olds



## andyannu (Jul 5, 2021)

My wife decided to send my 10 year old twins to two night of sleepover . When I protest, she says the kids love it

How does one put one's foot down


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

andyannu said:


> My wife decided to send my 10 year old twins to two night of sleepover . When I protest, she says the kids love it
> 
> How does one put one's foot down


Two night? Never heard of such a thing.

How does one put their foot down? Easy. Say no.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

andyannu said:


> My wife decided to send my 10 year old twins to two night of sleepover . When I protest, she says the kids love it
> 
> How does one put one's foot down


After reading your other thread it’s patently obvious that your wife isn’t interested in your opinion. 
If you don’t want your kids having sleepovers then you’re going to have to stay at home with them because your wife is determined to party with her friends. 
But you already know this don’t you.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not?
At 11 or 12 they could be off to camp for 4 or 5 nights.
I must just be way old or something. When I was that age we did Cousin stay overs a lot. Camp every summer. 2 months at a university when I was 15. 
Kids these days have cell phones and can call home if they need emotional support, or anything else. 
Maybe 10 is a touch early, but it all depends on their experience so far.


----------



## andyannu (Jul 5, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> Why not?
> At 11 or 12 they could be off to camp for 4 or 5 nights.
> I must just be way old or something. When I was that age we did Cousin stay overs a lot. Camp every summer. 2 months at a university when I was 15.
> Kids these days have cell phones and can call home if they need emotional support, or anything else.
> Maybe 10 is a touch early, but it all depends on their experience so far.


I have been thinking of this. But school camps are supervised by teachers and they are generally special events once a year. I am not happy about sending my kids two nights in a row because
1. It is time away from parents. Parents work weekdays and weekends are the only time they can imbibe the "parental culture"
2. All that happens at those sleepovers ( or at the sleepovers my kids go to ) is "no rules for kids" and they all allowed to stay up almost all night with friends.
3. A question - Are weekend only for fun activities like sleepovers ?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

andyannu said:


> I have been thinking of this. But school camps are supervised by teachers and they are generally special events once a year. I am not happy about sending my kids two nights in a row because
> 1. It is time away from parents. Parents work weekdays and weekends are the only time they can imbibe the "parental culture"
> 2. All that happens at those sleepovers ( or at the sleepovers my kids go to ) is "no rules for kids" and they all allowed to stay up almost all night with friends.
> 3. A question - Are weekend only for fun activities like sleepovers ?


You're making mountains out of molehills unless she sends them away while you're out of town, so she can party.

If nothing erratic like that, its ok.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

andyannu said:


> I have been thinking of this. But school camps are supervised by teachers and they are generally special events once a year. I am not happy about sending my kids two nights in a row because
> 1. It is time away from parents. Parents work weekdays and weekends are the only time they can imbibe the "parental culture"
> 2. All that happens at those sleepovers ( or at the sleepovers my kids go to ) is "no rules for kids" and they all allowed to stay up almost all night with friends.
> 3. A question - Are weekend only for fun activities like sleepovers ?


Honestly at that age no activity is 100% fun. There is always something to be learned or experienced. 
There is some truth to the replies that are telling you that enforcing rules on your children won't make up for the order you are missing in your marriage. 
Alcohol is not good for family life. Your community group has slipped into an unhealthy habit. 
If you want more "parent culture" with your kids you will need to plan fun activities to compete.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

My kid was to overnight hockey and soccer camps staying in college dorm rooms at 10. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think people need to read OPs other thread to know the whole situation, which isn't seeming very normal (or healthy for children).


----------

